# gaining weight



## Guest (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi guys i wonder if u could give me some ideas on how to keep gaining weight but by eating a good diet and not just junk food,i am currently up to my heaviest bodyweight ever which is 14 stone 2 and wish to keep climbing,any advice would be great steven.


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

if your gaining at the moment then just keep doing what you are doing. If youd stopped gaining then you would need to address things. Just make sure your not just getting fat tho!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Hey Steven what is your diet now? What is your body fat right now? If you are staying lean and gaining weight that is awsome. 

I have to agree with philipebrown.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Yeah, i agree there, if your not gaining, then eat more


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

maybe this should be moved to the gaining weight forum - since theis is general discussion


----------

